# "o" scale roll up doors



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I really really hate to bother you guys about this, but I have searched the web,contacted the nj highrailers,[where I first saw these } but so far,no help.
I want the automatic shop doors for my round house,I saw the ones on the Paterson shop model that the NJ highrailers have and it looks so good ,I must have some ,just don't know where to buy them ,or who makes them.

can anyone help? thanks.......................Big Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I sent an email to Ben from the NJ Hi-Railers, I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks,..........Mike


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Big mike, even though I can't help you, glad to see you post! And I'm sure your not bothering anyone, I got that job covered allready! I'm going to a big train place( that I never been to) tommorow and I'll ask about the doors for you. How's the lumber car coming along? Feel free to comment on my threads, I'll take all the help I can get! Lord knows I need it. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

No luck om my end with that big mike.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sjm9911 said:


> No luck om my end with that big mike.


Thanks for trying anyway,the loader ,I think you are refering to the "moe & joe,loader, right?... well it works most of the time,still working on the hopper where the lumber falls into, I think that is the key to the whole thing,but I had to put that project on a rear burner for now,and work on my control panel ,I had too many projects going at one time. ............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Still working on it, I think I should get an answer soon.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

That's the one mike, let us know when you finish it! I do the same thing start 7 things and never totally finish the first, my mind mostly likes solving the problems. That's why it's a hobby, I'll finish them when I'm good and ready!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike, got an answer from Ben.

_They were done by a guy named Bernie Winkler in Orlando Fl His email is [email protected]_

Hope that works out for you.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks,Jonn, got the address and will send an e-mail to him,hopefully they are not tooooo expensive,and I can have them for my round house,I will let every one know what he said,..thanks to all who responded to my question and helped...............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing they're not cheap, those guys at NJ really seem to have money to burn.  They are cool looking doors, I think they're like the ones that are on the transfer table engine house as well, it had roll-up doors. The same guy may have done it, I was talking to a guy from Florida that did the transfer table part of the layout.

Those guys go first class, they get a custom builder to build sections and then they bring it up and install it.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

yes,the big blue building behind the transfer table,"the paterson shop" those doors are very cool,and thats the ones I want,I sent the E-mail, no response yet though,maybe those guys are to "high class" to speak to someone way down here.................Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't know what kind of outfit they are, but I agree I loved those doors. I just had a bad feeling they'd cost more than a locomotive.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Mike if you can't get um, I'm sure you'll find a way to make um!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

well,I do have an idea about how to make the door and track assy.,just can't get a "lock" on how to power them ,maybe like a servo or something? what ever it would be , will have to be slow moving and kinda small,because, I my case,there would be eight in a row around the round house,I have stoped production on the RH untill I see whats happening with the doors.


BTW , I have improved the operation of my Atlas turntable,for those still having trouble rotating CCW ,I replaced the little belt with an "o" ring just a tiny bit smaller than the belt,the "o" ring don't stretch when the torque is spinning CCW, there for it doesn't slip and rotates just fine,also,"o" rings are easy to find and very cheep...................Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Mike, you can find low cost gear motors or stepper motors that might give you the speed you want for the doors.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

yea, I been checking out "all electronics" web site they are in CA. I have bought from them before and have had no troubles,they have a wide selection of all kinds of motors,gear boxes,servos.ect. I just don't know what to buy,what will fit in the small spaces,I guess I just pick one and try.
their prices are good,so if I make a mistake,at least I'am not out much money. ...........mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I do think this will be a "trial and error" kind of deal.

If you happen to be into microprocessors, there is a really nice little stepper motor and driver board that connects to the Arduino processor board, and it's only $6. I bought one to tinker with, haven't gotten to try it out yet. It's got the right gear ratio...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-5V-4-p...408?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item232a96e8b8


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

those look kinda small, I'am guessing one board per motor? I just wish I knew more about stepper motors,or small circuts,how and what makes them work,I can get the mechanical parts,but the electrical stuff slowes me down. ..................Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can actually run a number of the motors off one Arduino processor, but you would need one of these for each door.

Here's those motors even cheaper, $6.50 for two sets. http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-5V-4-p...480?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item23228d4330


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok,one set per door ,but what other electronics would be needed besides power and switches? ..............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The good news is, the hardware is all cheap. The bad news is, you have to do some programming of the Arduino processor to get them to work.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

had to be a catch some where,now,how do I do that? is a programmer needed ?can I buy one?...this is getting complicated I think,all I wanted to do is roll up some little doors LOL :laugh: .............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The "programming" is software that is written in the "C/C++" computer language.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

AHHH,ok now I'am really lost, maybe I'll leave the auto doors alone then,just leave the openings bare,no doors at all, cause I saw an old picture of a real round house like that so I think it would be ok............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You could make some dummies with just a hint of the roll-up door showing, you'd get the effect but not the complexity. It would be cool to have the real thing, I'll agree.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never saw a roundhouse with roll up doors.

You got a picture?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's a photo of the roundhouse I work in. The doors are solid wood about 3-4 inches thick.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice shot, that is the kind of doors I am used to seeing.

I don't think I would want roll up doors.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like the idea of the roll up doors. It be easier to have them all open at once, then separately.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

well,I would think if a new roundhouse was built someplace ,roll up doors would be used,sense it just makes good sense in the modern world,the reason I wanted automatic rollup doors is they can be opened electroniclly,rather than by hand JMO.............Mike


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

SantaFe,

Wow! That is one SPECTACULAR photo / scene! You work there? Dream job, I'd bet!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the electrical roll-up doors would be very cool, no doubt about it! 

Did you ever get an answer from the guy Ben referred from Florida?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, the electrical roll-up doors would be very cool, no doubt about it!
> 
> Did you ever get an answer from the guy Ben referred from Florida?


no, But I tryed several times to contact him. ...................Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That's too bad, I was curious what they would go for as well.


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

Here's the website for the Age of Steam. A brand new round house located in Ohio. Site has construction photos of this beautiful new structure.

Bud

http://ageofsteamroundhouse.com/


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

So, the doors still swing out,they are just not arched at the top,like the old ones were.
I must say, that round house looks good,its just not very round,LOL.,....Mike


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

Wabashbud said:


> Here's the website for the Age of Steam.
> 
> http://ageofsteamroundhouse.com/


Seems like an awful lot of effort and expense just to satisfy one man's hobby.


----------



## Wabashbud (Jun 25, 2010)

eljfe: Come on - how much do you have tied up in trains compared to your overall networth? Its all relative, if you can afford it - it ain't extravagant.

Bud


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well the picture of the roll up doors never materialized? :dunno:

I found one in a search, it said it was added in the 60's and one benefit of the roll up door was that it created a tighter fit and kept the inside warmer during the winter months. 

I don't like the looks of them, I like the big old medieval looking doors better. :thumbsup:
But that is just my opinion, my preference. 

It is your round house to do as you like, Mike.
Maybe my print was too small when I asked, here , a little bigger.
Anyone got a picture of what round house he is talking about?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

My concern is more for the long term. The site goes to all this effort to show off his toys but is also filled with statements about not letting anyone else see them. It also talks about not letting people ride the trains yet occasionally using them to pull freight.

This is a confusing operation. If it's all for his personal enjoyment, then why have a website or advertise what he's up to at all? Parts of it sound like he's setting up a museum, yet no one can attend. Parts make it sound like a business, yet what train company is going to go to the trouble and risk to let him haul their freight with old steam locomotives? And does all this fine equipment just get auctioned off when he eventually passes away? It doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

update: I've come to give up on the roll up doors,I,am going to use doors closer to the "old school" look,and just keep it simple,but thanks to all who responded to,and tryed to help me in my quest for a better operating roundhouse. ............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bummer, I was hoping you'd find something about those, they looked pretty cool.  I'm sure the "old school" will work out fine.


----------

